# Preparing for Rio Presidio First Descent



## korbulic (Jul 29, 2010)

First Ascent Kayakers Ben Stookesberry and Chris Korbulic are gearing up for another expedition to the west coast of Northern Mexico. The area is blessed with topography similar to the Grand Canyon, but recently plagued by reports of "narcotraficantes" in the states of Sinaloa and Durango. 

The Rio Presidio flows from the mountains of Durango down to the coast in Sinaloa, and holds some of the most impressive whitewater and scenery in North America. 

"Our team will be carrying two 120-meter lengths of rope, along with food and supplies for at least a week in the canyon. Add the inherent danger of flash floods to our heavily packed 100-pound boats plus the extreme vertical exposure we expect to find in the canyon and we have a real class V expedition on our hands..."

Click here to read more.

blog.firstascent.com


----------

